# behr uh-ltra?



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

so i had to paint a physical therapy clinic with behr ultra after work this week. client chose a color from ultra line and insisted on ultra. i was thinking "ugh-ltra! boooo!". i don't usually prefer behr. anyhow i thought i'd share the results. one wall was deep dark red and it had to be painted "dolphin fin" grey. i decided to put this primer/paint-in-one to the test, expecting it to fail miserable. eh, i was impressed. 
surprise: first coat completely covered the existing red. i did a second coat anyways.
-first 3 pix show one coat of the light grey ultra directly over the existing red. (i cut in after rolling for no reason at all this time)
-second pic is the hideous green, which is also 2 coats of ultra over existing grey wall.
-third pic is my sinus infection that spread to my eye, causing it to pus up and swell shut. painted this whole job with one eye. sometimes life just sucks but at least i didn't have to prime this whole joint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

No comment on the paint but that sinus infection is NASTY, if mine ever got that bad I would be headed for the ER:yes:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the Ultra. 

And you are one tough woman for painting like that.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like your pistol necklace :thumbup: I thought it was an Africa pendant at first but then I was like "wait it's not 1992"


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I used behr too this week on a exterior where there was minor flaking. We decided to use the 2in1 paint. We were going over facial trim that was light grey with a fresh coat of white. The paint is nice and thick making one coat coverage a breeze and covering minor paint flaking with out a hitch. The price tag of 36 dollars is a little rich for me but I believe it is well worth it for a project of this nature. Ill be revisiting this house the next few years to see the longevity this product. Sw guy here.

```

```


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

optimal said:


> I used behr too this week on a exterior where there was minor flaking. We decided to use the 2in1 paint. We were going over facial trim that was light grey with a fresh coat of white. The paint is nice and thick making one coat coverage a breeze and covering minor paint flaking with out a hitch.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok I'll say it. Even with a swollen eye, you're still better looking than the customers I get to see everyday. Granted, they're all named Steve, John, or Tom...but still


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

good to do a job every now an then all banged up..........keeps you sharp an reminds you that ya still got it .........nice necklace


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Again, I like Ultra... I just think it is over-priced and over-rated. But it is a good paint... not a great paint.
Jenni, are you sure those colors didnt do that to your eye?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I like your pistol necklace :thumbup: I thought it was an Africa pendant at first but then I was like "wait it's not 1992"


 
i refer to that year an some before an after as 19 naughty 2 .........you down with OPP yeah you know me ...............lol wtf hated that **** .............


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> i refer to that year an some before an after as 19 naughty 2 .........you down with OPP yeah you know me ...............lol wtf hated that **** .............


LMAO!!:thumbup:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

ha i was 12 in 1992 and i still remember opp. 
@ matt : the color is gross. it's more neon that my camera phone captured. cutting the corner where the green met the grey made me dizzzzzzy.
@ Gibberish 45 : yuck who wears an africa necklace!!! even in 1992!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good Jenni. Was that a flat over flat?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


>


double

See what it looks like in a year or 2


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Even with my comments on the other thread, I think she did a great job and respect that she did the job to make the customer happy.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks dam good!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used Ultra with good results too...My cost is about $30/gal

That said, there is a learning curve as it can run on you if you apply it like most paints...It's similar to Aura in that respect.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks good Jenni. Was that a flat over flat?


its eggshell over flat. i'm still not sold on behr, but it made my life a little easier this week. i dont know how nice the paint will look or behave over the course of time, but for this job, the client is only planning to stay in that building for a year.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Even with my comments on the other thread, I think she did a great job and respect that she did the job to make the customer happy.


very sweet of you!


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Ultra is awesome at going over dark colors with lighter ones. When using reds over lights you're def. looking at 3 coats but that goes for most brands. I use ultra quite a bit....its the best "priming", paint and primer. The other ones tryin to jump on the bandwagon havent perfected it yet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cappaint said:


> I use ultra quite a bit....its the best "priming", paint and primer. The other ones tryin to jump on the bandwagon havent perfected it yet.


ummm, Aura.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jenni,

Nice tactic to stop the other trades people from hitting on you. Walk around with a roller cover with electric green and have a swollen oozing eye. 

You could walk ANY neighborhood in Chitown at midnight and be safe ! 

I hope it clears soon.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

haha true daArch! the zombie eye is not a good look! 
went to doc today. it's a really bad bacterial eye infection and it's already made a mini ulcer on my eyeball! blah!
anyhow, even if the zombie eye doesnt stop an attacker, my kershaw will


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

jenni said:


> haha true daArch! the zombie eye is not a good look!
> went to doc today. it's a really bad bacterial eye infection and it's already made a mini ulcer on my eyeball! blah!
> anyhow, even if the zombie eye doesnt stop an attacker, my kershaw will


Funny who should mention zombie and Kershaw in the same sentence... I have stopped many a zombie with my kershaw. 
:blink: <--- I think he has an eye infection too! lol.

I


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Your an F'n soldier jenni!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jenni said:


> haha true daArch! the zombie eye is not a good look!
> went to doc today. it's a really bad bacterial eye infection and it's already made a mini ulcer on my eyeball! blah!
> anyhow, even if the zombie eye doesnt stop an attacker, my kershaw will


I love my speedsafe Black Blur! :thumbup: Which one do you have? I use mine to open boxes more than zombies but I'm ready should the disease suddenly break out. I keep a bat in the van too....


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I love my speedsafe Black Blur! :thumbup: Which one do you have? I use mine to open boxes more than zombies but I'm ready should the disease suddenly break out. I keep a bat in the van too....


lol yer my soul mate haha i keep a real louisville slugger in my 4runner too! i have different knives for different purses/tactical bags. my current purse is black and dressy, so this is the knife that matches it:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Your an F'n soldier jenni!


you bet baby!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You're way too cool Jenni. I bought one for each of the guys in my wedding (1 yr tomorrow!) and had to get one for myself as well. My typical look is paint covered so it matches well :jester:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> You're way too cool Jenni. *I bought one for each of the guys in my wedding* (1 yr tomorrow!) and had to get one for myself as well. My typical look is paint covered so it matches well :jester:
> 
> yea! good man! i now have a swipe of that ridiculous green behr on the clip tho...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sog seal pup elite


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

oooooh now i get to go to sleep jealous! wtf tj!?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jenni said:


> oooooh now i get to go to sleep jealous! wtf tj!?


Hehe, sorry bout that. You should get one  although there are ordinances on fixed blades generally....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Hehe, sorry bout that. You should get one  although there are ordinances on fixed blades generally....


I believe it's 4 inches here in VA but only if it's concealed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This is what I carry around. You guys would not stand a chance with those freaking pocket knifes.

Pat


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Hehe, sorry bout that. You should get one  although there are ordinances on fixed blades generally....


eh, rules are for people who make them or people who follow them. i opted out.
ugh cept now you got me pining for a new blade!


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> This is what I carry around. You guys would not stand a chance with those freaking pocket knifes.
> 
> Pat



Are there ordinances for those, too? 

I hope you're on the mend, Jenni, no lasting effects. And I was thinking you should get an iron like Pat's, as back up. Well, I guess it's more of a woody.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holly said:


> Are there ordinances for those, too?
> 
> I hope you're on the mend, Jenni, no lasting effects. And I was thinking you should get an iron like Pat's, as back up. Well, I guess it's more of a woody.


I heard he got the woody from a certain weather girl :whistling2:


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by Holly 
Are there ordinances for those, too? 

I hope you're on the mend, Jenni, no lasting effects. And I was thinking you should get an iron like Pat's, as back up. Well, I guess it's more of a woody.



Gibberish45 said:


> I heard he got the woody from a certain weather girl :whistling2:


thanx so much holly! 
@pat and gibberish: that weather girl chit was so funny. i laughed til i coughed.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> I've used Ultra with good results too...My cost is about $30/gal
> 
> That said, there is a learning curve as it can run on you if you apply it like most paints...It's similar to Aura in that respect.


I've reduced Ultra flat interior by 28 oz to a gallon without issue.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I've reduced Ultra flat interior by 28 oz to a gallon without issue.


I like to reduce a gallon of Ultra with 128 oz of Aura for a truly exceptional finish. 

:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I've reduced Ultra flat interior by 28 oz to a gallon without issue.


What issues did you evade? Coverage? Runs? Flats in general dont stand a chance for durability anyway, unless its a quality coating like aura. That coating will be toast in short order disregarding the fact that you tampered with what litle integrity the coating may have had to begin with...


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I've reduced Ultra flat interior by 28 oz to a gallon without issue.


yay! jack i love yer site! i've never used flat Ultra, but Behr's other flat paints are no bueno.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> What issues did you evade? Coverage? Runs? Flats in general dont stand a chance for durability anyway, unless its a quality coating like aura. That coating will be toast in short order disregarding the fact that you tampered with what litle integrity the coating may have had to begin with...


 
For your info, *both* Aura and Berh Ultra meet MPI's High Performance Architectual (gloss level 2) ratings of 3000 scrub cycles.

http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=138000

No flats made it. Just gloss level 2 and higher.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> For your info, *both* Aura and Berh Ultra meet MPI's High Performance Architectual (gloss level 2) ratings of 3000 scrub cycles.
> 
> http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=138000
> 
> No flats made it. Just gloss level 2 and higher.


Too bad behr will be falling off the wall from that much scrubbing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Too bad behr will be falling off the wall from that much scrubbing.


Not that I dont agree with you're thinking, but you will never win this battle with Mr Jack. He is set in granite.:yes:


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> For your info, *both* Aura and Berh Ultra meet MPI's High Performance Architectual (gloss level 2) ratings of 3000 scrub cycles.
> 
> http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=138000
> 
> No flats made it. Just gloss level 2 and higher.


I've never quite figured out how to read these charts. Is there a legend somewhere? (for example, what is GPS-1 and GPS-2?).


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I've reduced Ultra flat interior by 28 oz to a gallon without issue.


Maybe reducing Behr Ultra IS THE ISSUE.

That paint is very thick and cutting in is made easier by adding water or Floetrol.

I know a painter who uses Behr Ultra day in and day out..He uses nothing else and he told me that it is a must to add water to the cut pail when using Ultra...Months later I happened to get a job where the customer supplied the Behr Ultra and I didn't like it initially as it ran in the corners and the cutting in was slow...After a call to my friend he reminded me to add water to the cut pail and he was right it helped tremendously with the speed of my brush work....I suppose the same could be said for rolling but I didn't reduce it for that as I had no problem in that area.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> Maybe reducing Behr Ultra IS THE ISSUE.
> 
> That paint is very thick and cutting in is made easier by adding water or Floetrol.
> 
> I know a painter who uses Behr Ultra day in and day out..He uses nothing else and he told me that it is a must to add water to the cut pail when using Ultra...Months later I happened to get a job where the customer supplied the Behr Ultra and I didn't like it initially as it ran in the corners and the cutting in was slow...After a call to my friend he reminded me to add water to the cut pail and he was right it helped tremendously with the speed of my brush work....I suppose the same could be said for rolling but I didn't reduce it for that as I had no problem in that area.


love using floetrol. never added water to paint before...except the little bit on a damp roller or brush. i didn't have to add water to the ultra to cut in tho. however, i did notice, that the bright green paint was waaaay more runny and less viscous than the light grey paint. it may have had something to do with the fact that the green was picked from an ultra swatch whereas the grey was a color match from the other behr line. but it covered the red alright.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Well Behr is the best paint at HomeDepot, I will give it credit for that.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> I heard he got the woody from a certain weather girl :whistling2:


Heh, heh, I was wondering who take that where...


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

jenni said:


> love using floetrol. never added water to paint before...except the little bit on a damp roller or brush. i didn't have to add water to the ultra to cut in tho. however, i did notice, that the bright green paint was waaaay more runny and less viscous than the light grey paint. it may have had something to do with the fact that the green was picked from an ultra swatch whereas the grey was a color match from the other behr line. but it covered the red alright.


If ya love floetrol you will be orgazmatic (is that a word? oh well, is now.) over XIM latex extender.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> If ya love floetrol you will be orgazmatic (is that a word? oh well, is now.) over XIM latex extender.


XIM ftw! floetrol will go chunky on you after a while. I don't like straining extender.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> XIM ftw! floetrol will go chunky on you after a while. I don't like straining extender.


Yes,true that.
And harder to mix.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> What issues did you evade? Coverage? Runs? Flats in general dont stand a chance for durability anyway, unless its a quality coating like aura. That coating will be toast in short order disregarding the fact that you tampered with what litle integrity the coating may have had to begin with...


I was referring to coverage. I like my paint fast so if it can be reduced, I reduce where I see fit on first coat. It took 28 oz before I saw the paint begin to streak during the cut. A non-issue if the plan is 2 coats anyway. Its nice to be able to have that range of coverage in a paint.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> XIM ftw! floetrol will go chunky on you after a while. I don't like straining extender.


that is true. if you open the bottle fresh, then you have like a few days before it develops snots in the bottle no matter how well you close the lid. i usually transfer unused portion to tupperware. (and yes i always have tupperware with me. i'm asian - we would compartmentalize our lives if we could.) 
i've never tried XIM before but i sure will now.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

ragebhardt said:


> If ya love floetrol you will be orgazmatic (is that a word? oh well, is now.) over XIM latex extender.


what a coincidence i love orgasms! haha anyhow floetrol does help the paint look really nice, no roller marks. although when i dont use floetrol i dont usually get roller marks anyhow but i like the extra help anyhow.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jenni said:


> what a coincidence i love orgasms! haha anyhow floetrol does help the paint look really nice, no roller marks. although when i dont use floetrol i dont usually get roller marks anyhow but i like the extra help anyhow.


Extenders are over rated.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Extenders are over rated.
> 
> 
> [/QUOTagreed, rarely ever use um


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Extenders are over rated.


 
agreed


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never even used a latex extender.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Gibberish45 said:


> XIM ftw! floetrol will go chunky on you after a while. I don't like straining extender.


totally agree...

personally I think floetrol is junk and garbage at best...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Walls look good, eye looks bad, hope it is getting better. 





fftopic:I like my Gerber Applegate combat folder.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I've never even used a latex extender.



Used Flotrol once to try to get pro classic to flo out and allow more working time when the waterborne version first came out. Other than that, I do not recall ever using it. Used Penetrol plenty back in the day for oils.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So... I have never been in combat despite living in an inner city area, just wondering what those folders really do for you . A swiss army tinker has a Philips AND a straight screwdriver, plus a bottle opener. Whats not to like? 
Cuts tape like a dream, poly too...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> So... I have never been in combat despite living in an inner city area, just wondering what those folders really do for you . A swiss army tinker has a Philips AND a straight screwdriver, plus a bottle opener. Whats not to like?
> Cuts tape like a dream, poly too...


Wolfgang worked the canyons of the city for decades packing nothing but a 5-1. Now thats old school.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh ya! I remember that!! Don't call him Wolfgang fer nothing!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Walls look good, eye looks bad, hope it is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno what i thought was uglier - the green or my eye? its much better after antibiotics. yer knife is hot. i like i like! 

did a walk through with the client this weekend he was super pleased. met the building manager and he asked me for my contact info for future work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> So... I have never been in combat despite living in an inner city area, just wondering what those folders really do for you . A swiss army tinker has a Philips AND a straight screwdriver, plus a bottle opener. Whats not to like?
> Cuts tape like a dream, poly too...


To each their own, a good swiss is a handy knife as well. 



jenni said:


> i dunno what i thought was uglier - the green or my eye? its much better after antibiotics. yer knife is hot. i like i like!
> 
> did a walk through with the client this weekend he was super pleased. met the building manager and he asked me for my contact info for future work.


Good to hear that the antibiotics are knocking it down. 

Thanks, that is a good knife you should get one if you like that style.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> To each their own, a good swiss is a handy knife as well.
> 
> 
> Good to hear that the antibiotics are knocking it down.
> ...


 
I fell so inadequate, I only carry a Buck, Lancer, maybe 2 1/2 in long:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I fell so inadequate, I only carry a Buck, Lancer, maybe 2 1/2 in long:blink:


Chris, inadequate is not the right word, I think dated is more accurate. :jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Chris, inadequate is not the right word, I think dated is more accurate. :jester:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Welllllll, I can accept that


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol I knew you could.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, seeing that we are having show & tell. SOG all the way baby!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd say that nothing looks meaner than a big 5in1 honed to a razor's edge. I'd also like to say that you'll never get arrested carrying one but, alas, I proved that one wrong in Miami. 

Just get a concealed carry permit and get a gun, let it show a little bit, and they'll leave you alone in the 'hood. Worked for me.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

nice one paul! ya never know here in chicago.
p.s. - if a cop ever asks why yer carrying a knife just say its a tool, never say its for self-defense!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought this thread was about beer not behr.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

I have found that thinning Ultra with water for cutting helps...HOWEVER, I have also seen that it lightens the color ever so slightly. You end up with a picture framing type of issue, although not in the typical sense.

Just my $0.02


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> I have found that thinning Ultra with water for cutting helps...HOWEVER, I have also seen that it lightens the color ever so slightly. You end up with a picture framing type of issue, although not in the typical sense.
> 
> Just my $0.02


 
WTF,, back on topic? trouble maker:blink:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> I have found that thinning Ultra with water for cutting helps...HOWEVER, I have also seen that it lightens the color ever so slightly. You end up with a picture framing type of issue, although not in the typical sense.
> 
> Just my $0.02


When we reduce, its done with all the boxed paint. I'm pretty sure any paint will give a slight variation when you only reduce the cut vs the roll.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> When we reduce, its done with all the boxed paint. I'm pretty sure any paint will give a slight variation when you only reduce the cut vs the roll.


Agreed.
I wish I could only thin the portion that I will cut with though...
I like my "brushing" paint kinda thin and my "rolling" paint pretty thick.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

so far, i havent had to thin down any paint i've worked with. i feel weary of it anyhow. just doesn't seem like a good idea cos i don't trust it to work or look the same.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

jenni said:


> so far, i havent had to thin down any paint i've worked with. i feel weary of it anyhow. just doesn't seem like a good idea cos i don't trust it to work or look the same.


If you have a can of paint open for an hour, it begins to thicken up as does the paint in your cut can. When you cut for hours at a time, the paint in the pan or bucket and cut can is no longer as fluid as it was when you started. No paint excluded. If you cut a lot of new drywall then your cut paint becomes thicker quicker and not only that but you are introducing chalky paint back to the cut bucket as you pick up mud as you cut. In those scenarios we return cut paint back to the boxed paint often, no more than a couple rooms and grab some new fluid paint to maintain color and speed of cut.

We mix and pour only what we can use in a fair amount of time and cans and pans are covered immediately and never left open otherwise. So many painters have cans of paint sitting out all day and even over night. I would not expect good touch-ups going that route.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

jenni said:


> so far, i havent had to thin down any paint i've worked with. i feel weary of it anyhow. just doesn't seem like a good idea cos i don't trust it to work or look the same.


Dont do it!! Its like crack... once you try it... youre hooked!


----------

